# Drayton Catfish Tournament



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Press Release
----

Rod & Reel Rally, Drayton's 5th annual whopper catfishing tournament, 
was held Saturday, August 13 at Hastings Landing Recreation Area in 
Drayton, ND. Taking the largest catfish and the $1700 top prize was 
Grafton, ND resident John Silewski. His lunker weighed 19 lb. 2 oz.

Second Place winner of $850 was Brian Sylskar (Hoffman, MN) with his 17 
lb. 3 oz. fish; Third Place and $450 went to Kyle Jensen (Drayton, ND) 
with his 17 lb. 1 oz. fish; Fourth place winner was Shanon Lingarde 
(Drayton) with a fish weighing 16 lb.

88 anglers competed in the tournament and a total of 11 whoppers were 
weighed in during the event, all weighing 12 lbs. or more. Tournament 
sponsors were KXPO Radio and Drayton Community Chamber of Commerce.


----------

